# new labs and getting more frustrated



## hyperactive mother (Feb 7, 2015)

Reference Range



T3 UPTAKE


30

Low In Range High
22-35 %

 



T4 (THYR...


8.6

Low In Range High
4.5-12.0 mcg/dL

 



FREE T4 ...


2.6

Low In Range High
1.4-3.8

 



TSH


0.52

Low In Range High
0.4-4.5 mIU/L

 
Reference Range

> or = 20 Years 0.40-4.50

just as i thought my levels are changing once again i felt good these last couple of days could stress play a factor in my tsh changes


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH does not matter.

What does matter is your FT-4 and this is low at 2.6 where 3/4 of range is 3.2

What medications are you taking?

Can you edit your signature with a brief outline of your history please.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## hyperactive mother (Feb 7, 2015)

in oct i started getting sick i would get to the point of passing out at football with my kids

then it started to where i would wake with panic sweating and rapid heart rate.. doc chalked it up to anxiety

after my 5th er visit a nurse told me to have my thyroid ck so i did tsh 0.34 in return they did a ultrasound found a 2mm nodule did an radioactive scan came back normal...my levels changed my t3 up take was 1.23 at one point my t3 was low at 0.75 and tsh was 1.47 i stared feeling sick again so they rechecked and tsh was at 96 and now 2 wks later 0.52... i have all systopms of hyper but no medication my pcp gave me a beta blocker wednesday so control heart rate .. they keep telling me im fine but my body says other wise im getting to point of giving up because i feel awful some days i feel great others i feel like jumping out of my skin im losing weight despite of eating i cant afford to lose anymore im a tiny person ....i believe something is going on i go for a 2nd opinion next wk at the new endo

is it possible for my vitamin drink cause changes


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Is that ft4 or ft4 index?


----------



## hyperactive mother (Feb 7, 2015)

july tsh was 1.97

nov tsh 1.09 this is just after starting to feel funny

dec tsh 0.34 t4 free 1.1 tsh w reflex to ft4 0.34

dec 20th t3 total 103 t4 free 1.5 tsh 0.45 tsi 25 baseline ( endo tested )

jan 6th t3 uptake 1.23 high thyroid antibodies <1 t4 total 8.7 tsh 1.47 t3 free 3.3 tbg thyroxin binding 20.2

jan 19th t3 total 75 low t4free 1.3 tsh 0.96

feb 11th t3 uptake 30

t4 total 8.6 free t4 index (t7) 2.6 tsh 0.52


----------



## hyperactive mother (Feb 7, 2015)

jrohrigj said:


> Is that ft4 or ft4 index?


t4 index


----------



## hyperactive mother (Feb 7, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> TSH does not matter.
> 
> What does matter is your FT-4 and this is low at 2.6 where 3/4 of range is 3.2
> 
> ...


no meds was just given a beta blocker after bitching for 4 months


----------

